# ISO Whipped Cream Frosting Ideas



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 4, 2007)

I do have a version that I have been using for sometime (again, thanks to my mother who was a wiz in the kitchen), but I am always looking for new and inovative.

Who's got a great whiped cream recipe that they use for frostings or fillings? Here is my moms...

Whipped Cream Filling

1 pint heavy cream
1 1/2 tablespoons confectioners' sugar (sifted)
1 tablespoon cold water
1 teaspoon unflavored gelatin

Whip cream with confectioners' sugar until soft peaks form. Dissolve gelatin in water
over low heat. Remove from heat, allow to cool slightly, then whip into cream until stiff
peaks form. Add more sugar as needed to thicken.


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 5, 2007)

Really? No one has another recipe?


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 5, 2007)

I just use whipping cream, powdered sugar, and vanilla.  Great product!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been known to add a splash of Grand Marnier to mine but really, how many ways can you make whipped cream?  Isn't it a pinch of cream of tartar that will help keep it from separating so fast?  

The above question comes from a NON baker so be gentle if there are many other ways!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Apr 5, 2007)

I like to use cream cheese sometimes, n whipped cream sometimes too, but i usually like to stick with my favourite, butter icing. All i do for whipped cream is just add a bit of vanilla extract or cocoa powder if im doing chocolate, n also added a bit of orange rind for a change. i think lemon juice n a bit of lemon rind with icing sugar added to whipped cream would be really good for a lemon cake!


----------



## desertland (Apr 5, 2007)

Heheh, the whipped cream icing recipe I use is even more simple:

MeanMeals.com - Whipped Cream Icing - Create and share your personal list of meals and recipes


----------



## Aria (Apr 18, 2007)

Are there any other Frosting Recipes?


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Apr 19, 2007)

You can start by whipping butter and sugar, adding whipping cream (liquid) until it resembles the right consistency, then folding in whipped cream until it is as light as you want.  

Because I'm not a fan of confectioner's sugar, I add granulated, but have to whip the frosting over a double boiler briefly at the end to help dissolve the sugar.  

This frosting, IMO, has the advantage of being buttery without having to deal with an actual Italian buttercream (although this IS my favorite).  I might try to make both next week when I make chocolate cupcakes for my dorm...

-Tim


----------



## csalt (Apr 19, 2007)

Aria said:
			
		

> Are there any other Frosting Recipes?


 

Billington's - Gold Topped Chocolate Cakes


Have a browse around this link


----------

